

How to Choose a Co-Founder - fdmitoma
http://therelentlessanimal.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-choose-co-founder.html

======
YOMorales1
Yeah, the "it's not Paris Hilton" part was funny yet it talks about an
important issue: co-founders must be on the same page in regards to
expectations and those initial demands/requirements.

~~~
fdmitoma
What I meant is that your co-founder should be be able to have a high
tolerance for uncomfortable situations. To withstand the tough times that are
so often a fact of life in startups. I remember eating the same dish for 2
months because I was on a shoestring budget.

~~~
tomjen3
Care to share the recepie?

~~~
fdmitoma
Place frozen chicken in water. Thaw for two hours. Cut into strips. Add BBQ
sauce to pan, add ground pepper and a couple of slices of jamaican peppers.
Fry chicken in BBQ sauce, until BBQ sauce caramelizes chicken. Serve hot.
Repeat.

------
JayCKay
Where does the 'Connected' hard working Co-founder fall into that hierarchy?
Seems to me one's connection are more valuable than money alone can purchase.
Can't buy trust...

------
analiza
good read, especially like the "is not Paris Hilton' bit.

------
Ale
I think a lucky rich co founder should be the first tip.

~~~
ravivyas
A hard working rich co-founder > Hard working co-founder > rich co-founder :-)

